# Franquicia de cigarrillos electronicos ¿Viable?



## Toito84 (22 Jun 2013)

Buenas tardes:

Llevan un par de meses tentándome a ser franquiciado de este tipo de negocio, pero no lo tengo nada claro. Creo que aun no he visto a nadie dar uso a estos elementos, y no se lo que se puede durar uno de estos cigarrillos, pero el precio de los recambios me parece bastante caro.

¿Cómo veis vosotros esto?


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Jun 2013)

Yo los uso, pero no soy de comprar en tienda física. Y si lo fuera y viera que algún conocido compraba en internet, por ahorrarme cuatro durillos le diría que me trajese unos botes o unas baterías y atomizadores. Hay una competencia salvaje en internet.

No está muy clara la viabilidad de este tipo de tiendas. Ten en cuenta que no hay ninguna razón para no vender baterías y atomizadores en la sección de electrónica y electrodomésticos y botes de 100ml al lado de la sección de yogures de las grandes superficies. Si intentas imitar la fidelización de los estancos, puedes estrellarte. 

Por otro lado, yo me fabrico mis propios líquidos. Mi intención es dejar de comprar líquidos comerciales, salvo cosas selectas. 

Los consumibles duran un huevo. Tengo, tras 50 días vapeando, las mismas dos baterías y de 17 atomizadores dos han muerto, otros dos los estoy usando y los otros trece están en su funda. Aparte, se vapea en torno a 5ml diarios. 

No conozco vapeadores en mi entorno y me "miran raro", aunque mayormente casi todos han oído hablar del tema. Mucha gente no hay para esto y el comentario que más oigo es que "eso tiene quee ser malo". Está por ver que se popularice para la gran masa. 

Yo no me metería aún, y esperaría a ver como evoluciona en cuanto a mercado y en cuanto a gustos de la gente a la hora de proveerse.


----------



## euriborfree (22 Jun 2013)

un poco tarde, no?

El tema lleva ya varios años, por otro lado ¿crees que una tienda dedicada a un unico producto puede obtener beneficios suficientes para sostener costo de local, seguros, suministros, impuestos varios y salario del que la atienda? 

El producto de cigarrillo electronico lo veo como "un producto mas" dentro de un establecimiento que venda mas cosas, pero no como un producto de venta masiva al que dedicarse unicamente.

Es como si un frutero solo vendiera platanos y nada mas que platanos


----------



## discrepo (22 Jun 2013)

La tienda donde yo compré mi e-piti es un tenderete/vitrina colocado en medio del pasillo de un centro comercial. Por si le sirve: www.tiendaecig.com/es/content/13-quieres-montarte-una-tienda-de-cigarros-electronicos


----------



## Pat (22 Jun 2013)

Acabaran vendiendo estos cigarrillos electrónicos solo con receta médica en farmacias… Esto si no está prohibido por peligroso. Francia ya ha prohibido su uso en espacios públicos….. 

La industria del tabaco no va tomar esta intrusismo sentado sin hacer nada


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Jun 2013)

Probablemente limiten el Propileno Glicol en los e-líquidos como ya lo hacen en otros alimentos e impongan un impuesto a la venta de productos con nicotina. Sin pasarse mucho porque el contrabando de nicotina sería facilísimo (inodora, soluble en agua, etc..). Se acabó tocar los huevos a los que echaban humo y ahora vaporizan.

Más no pueden hacer. La glicerina y el propileno glicol son productos muy comunes. La industria del tabaco está jodida sí o sí y son tan debiluchos como lobby que hasta les ponen fotos desagradables en las cajetilla y tienen que tragar.


----------



## Venenoso (23 Jun 2013)

Precisamente han montado en mi ciudad.. un local de eso frente a un estanco.. en un lugar donde un local así vale unos 2000 al mes... yo no se lo que durará.. pero es de esos cigarrillos que te ha enseñado discrepo. Son caros... ahora si duran o no ni idea.. pero yo no se hasta que punto eso es negocio.

Como te dicen arriba.. que margen dan como para pagar local personal y demás... monoproducto lo veo mas para isleta de centro comercial como comentan (aunque son igualmente caras a morir)


----------



## dodaltel (23 Jun 2013)

Yo lo que digo es que hay mucho listo que se dedica a vender franquicias y claro, que sean viables o no es una cosa, pero el que te vende la franquicia cobra por adelantado sea negocio o no.

En tiempos en los que la gente tenía dinero para gastarlo en chorradas, este tipo de productos no digo yo que no se vendiesen, pero a día de hoy, dudo mucho que nadie se vaya a gastar más dinero por chupar de un tubo una sustancia que vaya vd a saber lo cancerígena que puede ser.


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Jun 2013)

dodaltel dijo:


> Yo lo que digo es que hay mucho listo que se dedica a vender franquicias y claro, que sean viables o no es una cosa, pero el que te vende la franquicia cobra por adelantado sea negocio o no.
> 
> En tiempos en los que la gente tenía dinero para gastarlo en chorradas, este tipo de productos no digo yo que no se vendiesen, pero a día de hoy, dudo mucho que nadie se vaya a gastar más dinero por chupar de un tubo una sustancia que vaya vd a saber lo cancerígena que puede ser.



Es que es ridículo que te digan que te ponen el stand (que no es estandar, te dejan diseñarlo) y te fijan el precio. Además, ese chiringo vende productos caros, como el USA MIX al doble de precio que en la web de Inawera. Ese USA MIX no se puede consumir sin al menos dos semanas de maduración.

Respecto a la sustancia, el propilen glicol se lo echan a los pastelitos industriales para que no les salga moho, y la glicerina se la echan para que brille. La glicerina al quemarse a más de 200º suelta un producto cancerígeno (no se llega a esa temperatura, pero da que pensar) y el P-Glicol es irritante y se desconoce la correlación con cánceres de pulmón (otros cánceres no produce, es una sustancia legal, un conservante permitido con dosis controlada porque es irritante). 

El e-cigarrillo es un dispensador de nicotina. Por alguna extraña razón la gente se piensa que como te has quitado del cigarrillo normal lo que haces al vaporizar es esnobismo, a pesar de que te las ves con nicotina, la sustancia más adictiva queexiste. Lo que ocurre es que cambias un modo de meterte nico por otro mucho más sano. Inocuo no es, pero la comparación con los venenos del cigarrillo es un risión. Hay más mierda dando un paseo en el ambiente cargado de gasoil y gasolina de una gran ciudad que en todo lo que yo me meta hoy con PG/VG. Probablemente, sin contar nicotina, traga más mierda cancerígena el que trabaja en cocinas con plancha que un vapeador.


----------



## NOMETOQUESLASNARICES (23 Jun 2013)

No. 
Conocí una empresa para la que colaboré en el diseño de su web de cigarrillos electrónicos... Era una empresa con varias líneas de negocio y con recursos económicos para invertir sin problemas.

Se metió en ese negocio y a los pocos meses lo cerró. Si una empresa con posibles es capaz de sacar varios negocios adelante y ese no... me da a mí que todo apunta a que no es rentable.


.


----------



## Ignatius (23 Jun 2013)

A mí humilde entender, y como exfumador, lo de los cigarrillos electrónicos no es más que un paso previo a dejar de fumar, al final tras X tiempo, o se vuelve al tabaco o se deja definitivamente. Osea que de una u otra manera se dejaría de usar el cigarrillo electrónico.


----------



## JesseJames (23 Jun 2013)

Ya hay negocios online especializados y asentados. 

Tengo un familiar que usa cigarrillo electronico, y siempre tira de la tienda del vapeador o similares. Yo no lo veo.


----------



## dayson (23 Jun 2013)

Pues en mi localidad han puesto un local de estos hace escasamente 2 semanas. Han invertido una cantidad considerable porque el local era una fruteria antiquisima y ahora es un local muy modernito...
Paso tooodos los dias por alli y desde que inauguraron aquello está vacio. Yo no se si dará resultados de aqui a un tiempo, pero la conclusión es que los primeros 15 dias, aquello hace aguas por todos lados.

A comentar que sin embargo, frente a este nuevo negocio hay una tienda de productos ecológicos y traidos directamente de granja y aquello marcha a la perfección!. ienso:


----------



## discrepo (23 Jun 2013)

JesseJames dijo:


> Ya hay negocios online especializados y asentados.
> 
> Tengo un familiar que usa cigarrillo electronico, y siempre tira de la tienda del vapeador o similares. Yo no lo veo.



Yo he hecho ya un par de pedidos en una web (yovapeo.es) en la que a parte de un pequeño descuento por poner el código "vapeando", te envían el paquete sin coste alguno a la oficina de correos más cercana a tu domicilio. Como vivo a medio paso de correos me viene de maravilla.


----------



## burgosma (23 Jun 2013)

En mi pueblo han puesto una.
Da pena verlos ahí, sin hacer nada y mirando a traves de los escaparates a ver quien entra....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Jun 2013)

discrepo dijo:


> Yo he hecho ya un par de pedidos en una web (yovapeo.es) en la que a parte de un pequeño descuento por poner el código "vapeando", te envían el paquete sin coste alguno a la oficina de correos más cercana a tu domicilio. Como vivo a medio paso de correos me viene de maravilla.



Yo también compro en esa web. A mí Nacex me lo lleva a la oficina o me lo trae una secretaria cuando viene de Correos y lo han mandado allí.

Aparte de ser rápidos, portes gratuitos, tener descuento (real, no camuflado) y no tener que entrar en la tienda, es que encima te suelen regalar producto, algún bote de 7 ó 10 ml de algún sabor. 

Comparar eso con una tienda que tiene que pagar alquiler y tener a un tío allí, no resiste mucho. 

Aparte, toda la parafernalia de baterías, cartos, etc.. lo tienen los chinos y te lo ponen en 10-12 días en casa si no tienes prisa. Total, la que compres en tienda va a ser igual de los chinos... 

Si este tipo de tiendas tiene éxito inicialmente, acabaría todo en los supermercados, incluyendo lo que no es líquido. No pasa como con los cigarrillos convencionales, que están controlados. Un bote de Halo, Hangsen o Deckang es el mismo en una tienda especializada que en un supermercado.


----------



## RNSX (24 Jun 2013)

Yo me he apuntado al boom y abro una tienda en breve, ya os contaré, por lo que veo funcionan, en otros paises llevan tiempo, todo fumador prueba y muchos se quedan con esto, otra cosa es que lo regulen de algun modo ya que dañará seriamente los impuestos del tabaco.

Por lo que he visto hay franquicias que te cobran la hostia, yo creo que o bien por tu cuenta o con una franquicia barata es facilmente amortizable en 3-6 meses, si eliges bien el sitio


----------



## dayson (24 Jun 2013)

Que Dios le asista.


----------



## discrepo (24 Jun 2013)

RNSX dijo:


> Yo me he apuntado al boom y abro una tienda en breve, ya os contaré, por lo que veo funcionan, en otros paises llevan tiempo, todo fumador prueba y muchos se quedan con esto, otra cosa es que lo regulen de algun modo ya que dañará seriamente los impuestos del tabaco.
> 
> Por lo que he visto hay franquicias que te cobran la hostia, yo creo que o bien por tu cuenta o con una franquicia barata es facilmente amortizable en 3-6 meses, si eliges bien el sitio



Le aconsejo no limitarse a su tienda física y vender también a través de internet, creando una web molante y con precios razonables. Mucha suerte y no olvide el pertinente descuento a los foreros de burbuja.


----------

